# English Showmanship



## RMorr1177 (Mar 24, 2015)

So, I have only showed in Hunter Showmanship through 4-H, but generally it does not matter about the whether you have brass or silver. My personal preference has always been to use a dark halter with brass fittings, but I have a dark bay so those colors fit him pretty well. I also have a name plate with my horses show name. Also, people around me sometimes show in a bridle, but with my horse at least it is not nearly as effective as using a halter and especially if you have shown western showmanship, I would not recommend it.

So I would say its off of your own preference. There really is no right or wrong.


----------

